
New Android Maps API around the corner? - datahoarder
http://blog.recursivepenguin.com/?p=96
======
lutusp
> Decompiling Field Trip reveals some secrets about the new Maps API. The
> application tag in the app manifest references
> “com.google.android.maps.v2.API_KEY” ...

I can't believe this person didn't realize the key he published in his blog
(the part I didn't copy) is a particular developer's unique API key for Google
Maps access -- and now it's been made public.

Requiring a developer-specific API key to access Google maps is hardly a
"secret". And now there's one more non-secret.

~~~
datahoarder
The key is linked to the signing key of the app. So even if they have the key
they still need the signing key to use it.

~~~
lutusp
My point is there's a reason for the key's presence in the app, and making it
public undermines its purpose.

In the general case (not necessarily for Android), having a Google Maps API
key is enough to gain access for anyone's online use of GM. The keys can be
gotten easily enough, but each has a traffic cap and a few other constraints.
Publishing a key undermines the system.

------
symlinkr
Fancy. Looks like a response, sort of, to Apple Maps. I wonder if this api
will debut in updated maps apps for both Android and iOS? One can only dream.

